# Resizing .308 brass to .243



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I was curious if anybody has had experience doing this and if so, what inside neck reamer are you using. 

Ive noticed that .308 brass seems far more abundant then .243 (not that there is a shortage of .243) and Ive been considering just sizing some down but have read that in doing so the inside walls of the neck will be thicker then they should be. The problem is, all the neck reamers Ive found thus far are to be used after the round has been fired. I guess I could always buy an expander for the die then ream the neck and resize. Just seems like there has got to be an easier way.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There is. Buy 243 brass.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going to say - that is a pretty significant re-size. And I'm not sure what any benefit would be. Purchasing brass is pretty much the same cost. And probably about the cheapest of components, but the only component you re-use. So for me, I think I'd rather just just .243 brass.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> There is. Buy 243 brass.


+1


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

10/4 on the just buy nice new brass. You can normally pick up a big bag full at the gun shows. I have found in the past....must admit it has been a while...that Remington bass is a little more consistent on case capacity and normally has a slightly larger case capacity than Winchester. Not sure about "other" manufactures.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad used to do it in the late 50's. Saved some money back then. I remember a lengthy step down process. To me with the available .243 brass it just would'nt be worth the effort. Jus' my .02 cents worth.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My dad used to "neck down" 30-06 brass to reload the 243, but I agree it would probably be worth it to me just to buy 243 brass, or new ammunition and save the brass.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

I formed some .243s from Winchester and LC .308, W-W Super .30-06, and Graf 7.7x58mm Jap, a couple years back.
Unlike certain other forming operations (like .308 Win to .358 Win), you don't get the dreaded "brass donut" in your necks, when starting with .308 cases. All you really need to do is thin the neck, if it's too thick for your chamber. If it isn't too thick, leave it alone.

You can ream, if you have the right tool (I believe Forster has an appropriate size reamer). 
I just outside-turned the .308s that were too thick. (I use the Hornady neck-turning tool, since it works with sized necks.)

But... 
Unless you have an intermediate die you can use to size the necks down part way, before going to .24 caliber, you'll lose about 50-75% of the cases to collapsed shoulders or bodies. They need to be sized to something between 6.5mm (.264) and .277, before going to 6mm.

Without that intermediate step, you'll have a lot of cases that look like this (Win .308):


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, I just have a lot of .308 brass sitting around that I thought I could try to use it if it wasn't to much trouble to do so. Sounds like its way more work then I want to put into it so off to the gun show I go this weekend to find me some bags of .243 brass.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Is that even safe to shoot?

I wouldn't dare put that thing in my gun. Looks like ... never mind!


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

MadHunter said:


> Is that even safe to shoot?
> 
> I wouldn't dare put that thing in my gun. Looks like ... never mind!


I wouldn't shoot it.

The bullet was stuffed in there to confuse people when they looked at my "collection" of cartridge dummies.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sure one of us would take that .308 brass off your hands. 
Sportsmanship, Gallensons and others sell new bulk .243 brass all the time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Squigie said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Is that even safe to shoot?
> ...


Sooo, my .458 Hornet worries you? :roll:

[attachment=0:20s7gmk0]bax458hor.jpg[/attachment:20s7gmk0]


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That one actually looks like..... ahhh whatever!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MadHunter said:


> That one actually looks like..... ahhh whatever!


Ha! Glad to see you kept it PG :lol:


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Sooo, my .458 Hornet worries you? :roll:


Nope.

It would work fantastically in this new rifle design my sister-in-law told me about the other day:
Muzzle-fed breech-loaders. :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Squigie said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo, my .458 Hornet worries you? :roll:
> ...


Now THAT is awesomely wrong. Kudos to you for not laughing hysterically!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Find someone to trade your 308 brass with? Even if you went 2 for 1 on a trade you would be further ahead than losing 75% through resizing.


----------

